# 1:20th fictional Salt Flat Racer



## roboterkampf (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope this is the right forum... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/roboterkampf/sets/72157624437467432/with/4769079248/


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

heh, that'd fit in just about any of the forums here! Nice work. I'd say you got it perfect!


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Saw that at Wonderfest and couldn't get enough pics of it. GORGEOUS! I'm planning a similar one based on a GeeBee Z or R-1. Did you do the one that was at Wonderfest in years past?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

roboterkampf said:


> Hope this is the right forum...


Well, it's a model car and this is the Model Cars forum, so offhand, I'd say you're in the right place!

That's a most interesting design. I've seen old homemade Bonneville racers made from aircraft drop tanks, but were there any 3-wheelers actually made from an airplane fuselage?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

In case you're curious, here's one such drop tanker...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that is wicked awesome!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I guess this Messerschmitt 3 wheeler preceeded the real Messerschmitt car!

That is a unique use for a 109 fuselage!

Max Bryant


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great imagination and perfectly sensible. Seems like this is what you'd see for the salt flats' early days. You could lie and say it's real history and nobody would question....


----------

